# Angelprüfung geschaft



## HarryHecht (21. Juni 2005)

Hey Leute,

ich habe meine Angelprüfung geschaft und danke allen die da zu beigetragen haben.  |stolz: 

Werde erstmal in den Ferien ganz oft angeln. #a 


 |laola:


----------



## torsto (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

glückwunsch und schon mal petri


----------



## Hefti (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Dat war doch klar, dat den Jungen die Prüfung schafft, da hat doch kener dran gezweifelt. Also in diesem Sinne auch von mir nen Glückwusch und immer nen vollen Kescher.


----------



## goeddoek (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

|schild-g  |laola:  |schild-g 

zur bestandenen Prüfung.

Und nu man los  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, Harry Hecht.
Gut gemacht....#6#6#6


----------



## DerStipper (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Glückwunsch hab meine heute vor genau 365 Tagen abgelegt


----------



## tobi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Ihr habts alle soooooo gut ! War gestern beim Angel-Dealer meines Vertrauens und habe gefragt wann Lehrgänge und Prüfungen sind (in Hessen) ! Musste dann zu meinem Pech feststellen das ich für die Sommerprüfung zu spät dran bin :c.
Jetzt muss ich bis zum Herbst also September Oktober rum warten den Lehrgang :b machen und dann die Prüfung .

Achso, Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung !!!


----------



## Rosi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Glückwunsch und fettes Petri. Nun noch schnell den Schein beim Amt gegen einen richtigen Ausweis tauschen, Marke rauf, Angelkarte kaufen und schon kanns losgehen.#h


----------



## Flussbarschfan (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Glückwunsch... allzeit krumme Rute wünsch ich!:m


----------



## Achim_68 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## nikmark (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

....von mir auch !

....und wieder einer mehr, der seinem Vater beibringt wie man richtig angelt  |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## Hummer (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## HarryHecht (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

danke an alle *angelgeh*


----------



## Fischdödl (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

|schild-gzu deiner Prüfung#6#6#6


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich war letztes Jahr auch froh ihn gemacht und bestanden zu haben


----------



## Hardi (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Hi Harry Hecht,

konnte leider nichts zu Deiner bestandenen Prüfung beitragen. 
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zu Deiner bestandenen Prüfung. 
always tight lines
Gruss Thomas der Salzwasser liebende.


----------



## feedex (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

Moin Harry!

Glückwunsch zur abgelegten Prüfung! #6
Ich habe gerade zurück gedacht, wie das bei mir war...ich wollte sofort die ganze Welt beangeln....

Ein Petri Heil und erfolgreiche Ferien!


----------



## HarryHecht (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

War auch bei mir so ich wollte direckt angeln fahren nur es war schon zu spät!!!

Danke für alle Glückwünsche


----------



## Mini-Broesel (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, Harry Hecht.
> Gut gemacht....#6#6#6



Auch von mir. #h Ich habe meine im Herbst letzten Jahres gemacht und war genau so stolz wie du.


----------



## Dorschjäger (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

@HarryHecht

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Fischereiprüfung.

Ein kräftiges Petri zu dir.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

@HarryHecht

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Fischereiprüfung.
 #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angelprüfung geschaft*

auch von mir alles gute.ich wünsche dir immer sehr viel fisch!!!!aber immer einen weniger als ich.


----------

